# whats The numbers



## Peanuts22 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi I’m new what’s the number next to people’s names


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't see a number !


----------



## Tee G (Mar 24, 2020)

what number are you seeing ?


----------

